# What Java do I need installed to use pingtest.net?



## JohnJSal

Hi everyone. I am trying to use pingtest.net but it says:

"Pingtest.net requires Java for packet loss testing, but it does not appear to be installed in your browser."

But I have no idea what I need to install. I already have the most recent JRE installed. What else is there? Is it a browser-specific plugin or something?

I have tried the site with both Chrome and Firefox and they both have this message.

Thanks.


----------



## johnb35

What version does it say you have installed?  Get the latest version here.

http://www.java.com/en/


----------



## JohnJSal

I have Java 8 Update 60. I just installed it a few minutes ago.

Also, I probably should have posted this in the General Software forum. Sorry about that! A moderator can move it if they feel it would be more appropriate there (or elsewhere).


----------



## johnb35

Sounds like you have an issue somewhere.  Look at your addons in each browser to make sure java is enabled.


----------



## JohnJSal

johnb35 said:


> Sounds like you have an issue somewhere.  Look at your addons in each browser to make sure java is enabled.



None of my add-ons are Java related that I know of. None of them would disable Java either. 

For Firefox, which I usually don't even use, I don't even think I have add-ons.


----------



## johnb35

You have to have the java addon enabled in the browsers.


----------



## JohnJSal

I searched the Google Web Store for Java, but I didn't see anything. What is the plug in called? Is it made by Oracle?


----------



## johnb35

Yes, its made by oracle.


----------



## Okedokey

https://java.com/en/download/help/firefox_online_install.xml


----------



## JohnJSal

Thanks. Is it still possible for Chrome?


----------



## Okedokey

Chrome no longer supports Java.


----------



## JohnJSal

Okedokey said:


> https://java.com/en/download/help/firefox_online_install.xml



But is this anything other than the general JRE install? It seems to be the same thing that I have already installed. Is this particular link you gave me something specific for Firefox? It doesn't seem to be.


----------



## JohnJSal

Still getting this problem on Chrome, Firefox, and IE. I have the latest version of Java installed but I have no idea what it takes to get it to work in the browser. None of the speed test sites that use Java for the packet loss test are working.


----------



## johnb35

Are you checking the addons in each browser to make sure java is enabled?


----------



## JohnJSal

I don't see any kinds of Java add-ons. Where do I find them? Is this something I download separately?


----------



## Okedokey

When you open the browser it should ask you if you want to enable the Java plugin.  You need to accept and enable.


----------



## JohnJSal

I haven't seen this prompt thus far.  Is there some way to manually do it?


----------



## johnb35

See the following images for what the addons look like in firefox.  Top one is before java installation, bottom one is after java installation. 

If you don't see java listed, you must use firefox to download java and install it even though you already have it installed.  Once installed, close firefox and reopen it. Look at your list of addons and java should be listed.  Unfortunately with chrome, they no longer support NPAPI for java.  You may need to use a different browser.  Look here.  https://java.com/en/download/faq/chrome.xml


----------



## JohnJSal

Thank you. I installed it with Chrome, so maybe that's part of the problem. 

If I uninstall it and reinstall with Firefox, will it still work normally? I never use Firefox except to try this.


----------



## johnb35

You don't have to uninstall it.  You just have to install it using the browser you plan on using it with.  It will just install over the top of existing but will give you the addon in firefox.


----------



## beers

Instead of going through all this trouble, you can just command line ping a destination on the internet for the same results..


----------

